# Making a world is not easy.



## Wolfeh85 (Jul 27, 2012)

Makes you wonder how God did it in seven days.
(no offence intended)

So far I have pretty much all of my characters, 2 cities and a general plot.
The trouble is this how am I to incorporate ideas that just come gushing out of my mind.The very first idea was just to have a pretty much average world only with furries, then came the idea of humans (pesky little fleshies!)
and now I'm thinking about some great war and highly advance technology and my poor little oc's were never meant to be in a technologically advanced world well maybe one of them but still. I know many people have trouble coming up with ideas but I can't seem to get mine to *stop*â€‹,so my request is any ideas or tips and tricks to keep my ideas singular and focused?


----------



## Teal (Jul 27, 2012)

Nope, for me world building is the easiest part. Now character development is hard for me.

The only advice I can give you is to possibly save certain things to use in a different story.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jul 27, 2012)

Try writing the descriptions of your world down and limiting how much you change them. If you've got a really good idea that you think would be interesting but doesn't fit in with your current story, then put it in the future or the past.



TealMoon said:


> Nope, for me world building is the easiest part. How character development is hard for me.
> 
> The only advice I can give you is to possibly save certain things to use in a different story.



I agree, I have multitudes of worlds, but my characters are about as interesting as a bag of bricks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2012)

Wasn't the story 6 days?

I advise you to write your ideas down and then put a neat line through any of them which contradict or compromise your established plot choices, and of all the other permutations to limit yourself to only the best ideas to prevent an over-loaded and convaluted narrative.


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Jul 27, 2012)

I think you should ask yourself what goals you're trying to accomplish with your setting, and then go from there: figure out where you're going, then find how to get there. 

Sounds like you're a bit confused about where to go, but going with the advanced-technology war idea: Sounds like the technology is going to be a major plot emphasis, so focus on how your setting is different technologically from the present-day real world, then follow that through and see what the ramifications are for people's everyday lives and for other technology. Focus on getting a couple solid differences from the current day, work out their implications as fully as you can, and if you need more differentiation from there in order to make it interesting, then keep going.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 27, 2012)

Heh, for me world building and character development went hand in hand. I can sympathize with the feeling of "just having it all figured out" and then another idea pops up that changes the whole game. 

As for a tip/advice on how to stay focused: Find another artist/writer (or anyone creative) to discuss your stories in detail. My brother and I do this all the time. I inform him just as the story is solidified then I update him when I get a renegade idea. He'll remind me of my original purpose and I decide if I have strayed too far. It also helps to do this for a fellow writer so you can get into the mindset of looking at something from afar. I hope this helps ^^


----------



## Wolfeh85 (Jul 28, 2012)

These suggestions sound great, I'm not having trouble developing the world it's just it wont STOP developing


----------



## RedBat (Jul 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Wasn't the story 6 days?
> 
> I advise you to write your ideas down and then put a neat line through any of them which contradict or compromise your established plot choices, and of all the other permutations to limit yourself to only the best ideas to prevent an over-loaded and convaluted narrative.



I one agree with Fallowfox entirely, write down everything for the sake of clarity and to perhaps get closure on your thoughts; however, any ideas that do not directly evolve the plot can be safely left out until it is time to expand the world a little.


----------



## Scarr88 (Aug 1, 2012)

When you get those ideas, those world encompassing ideas, grab a journal that will contain things like that. kind of like a journal of a world explorer and historian. I understand the urge to be distracted by every detail of a book involving a new world. You as the creator of this world want to know the story of every person in your world, from main, secondary, and even tertiary characters to random people you might not even mention who may be in a bar scene, you want to explain their entire life and rational behind them. 

and as free writing breaks from your main story, that is a fantastic idea! But don't let it distract you.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 1, 2012)

You could have obvious parodies of real-life individuals as the rulers of this new world. And make anachronisms in the world to make it funny.


----------

